# TPF Challenge - Novemberr -Still Life - Entries and Voting



## mishele

01. Water Feature






02. Hands





03. Lights





04. Untitled #1





05. A Stilled Life





06. Still Romantic


----------



## squirrels

Great job guys!


----------



## shefjr

Voted for what I thought best represented "still life", what seemed creative and seemed to me to be more than a snap shot.  It's obvious I'm not artistic or creative because to me some of these don't in anyway represent "still life".

I would love to hear from anyone that could explain how each image represents "still life".


----------



## mishele

VOTE!!!!!!please!


----------



## DougGrigg

Bump!


----------



## mishele




----------



## DougGrigg

jeopardy? haha how american! Here's some english for you!


----------



## ratssass

shefjr said:


> Voted for what I thought best represented "still life", what seemed creative and seemed to me to be more than a snap shot.  It's obvious I'm not artistic or creative because to me some of these don't in anyway represent "still life".
> 
> I would love to hear from anyone that could explain how each image represents "still life".



...you get my vote,shefjr!


----------



## shefjr

ratssass said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voted for what I thought best represented "still life", what seemed creative and seemed to me to be more than a snap shot.  It's obvious I'm not artistic or creative because to me some of these don't in anyway represent "still life".
> 
> I would love to hear from anyone that could explain how each image represents "still life".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you get my vote,shefjr!
Click to expand...



I'm probably coming off like an ass but, that's not my intent. I just don't get it. Sincerly, no offense to anyone who participated. I'm sure the participants have reason for choosing these images as still life. I just wish.... Maybe I wasn't such a dolt... Or... I don't know. I guess I'm not artsy and creative enough to get it. Simply put, I must be simple minded. 

Again, I welcome anyone to enlighten me. I really would appreciate it. Or maybe even when this is done those who submitted could give reason for why they chose the image they put up.


----------



## ratssass

...i'm not so sure we're off base on this,john.Prior to quoting you,i google "still life",just to be sure what you and i consider (perhaps i'm assuming about you) "still life" is in fact the general consensus.



> I'm probably coming off like an ass but, that's not my intent. I just  don't get it. Sincerly, no offense to anyone who participated. I'm sure  the participants have reason for choosing these images as still life. I  just wish.... Maybe I wasn't such a dolt... Or... I don't know. I guess  I'm not artsy and creative enough to get it. Simply put, I must be  simple minded.
> 
> Again, I welcome anyone to enlighten me. I really would appreciate it.  Or maybe even when this is done those who submitted could give reason  for why they chose the image they put up.




^^^^....that being said,i'm in the same boat with you.


----------



## Modifeye

shefjr said:


> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voted for what I thought best represented "still life", what seemed creative and seemed to me to be more than a snap shot.  It's obvious I'm not artistic or creative because to me some of these don't in anyway represent "still life".
> 
> I would love to hear from anyone that could explain how each image represents "still life".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you get my vote,shefjr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably coming off like an ass but, that's not my intent. I just don't get it. Sincerly, no offense to anyone who participated. I'm sure the participants have reason for choosing these images as still life. I just wish.... Maybe I wasn't such a dolt... Or... I don't know. I guess I'm not artsy and creative enough to get it. Simply put, I must be simple minded.
> 
> Again, I welcome anyone to enlighten me. I really would appreciate it. Or maybe even when this is done those who submitted could give reason for why they chose the image they put up.
Click to expand...


I'm right with ya bud. I don't think you're coming off as an ass at all - you are presenting your opinion in a respectful manor. I also think you are being a bit hard on yourself. 

That said, I have struggled understanding some of the submissions in this contest and previous ones as well. I like to think I have a pretty open and creative mind but I think a lot of the times submissions just 'look cool' and don't take into account the actual topic at hand. Nevertheless, I do enjoy the contests - my two cents. Cheers.


----------



## mishele




----------



## cynicaster

Modifeye said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...you get my vote,shefjr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably coming off like an ass but, that's not my intent. I just don't get it. Sincerly, no offense to anyone who participated. I'm sure the participants have reason for choosing these images as still life. I just wish.... Maybe I wasn't such a dolt... Or... I don't know. I guess I'm not artsy and creative enough to get it. Simply put, I must be simple minded.
> 
> Again, I welcome anyone to enlighten me. I really would appreciate it. Or maybe even when this is done those who submitted could give reason for why they chose the image they put up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm right with ya bud. I don't think you're coming off as an ass at all - you are presenting your opinion in a respectful manor. I also think you are being a bit hard on yourself.
> 
> That said, I have struggled understanding some of the submissions in this contest and previous ones as well. I like to think I have a pretty open and creative mind but I think a lot of the times submissions just 'look cool' and don't take into account the actual topic at hand. Nevertheless, I do enjoy the contests - my two cents. Cheers.
Click to expand...


I&#8217;ve quietly been thinking this myself in some of these competitions, but I never said anything because I couldn&#8217;t think of a way to bring it up without it translating as &#8220;waaaah, I didn&#8217;t win&#8221;.  That, of course, is not the point, and I feel sort of vindicated by the fact that others are mentioning they feel the same way.  Ultimately, all I really wish for is to keep with the spirit of the competition&#8212;which I interpret as &#8220;creativity under mandated constraints&#8221;.       

I realize there is an &#8220;open to interpretation&#8221; clause right there in the contest rules&#8212;which, in theory, provides a great deal of &#8220;creative license&#8221; to the entrants&#8212;but I must admit I get a bit disappointed when I see a photo raking in the votes even though its connection to the theme at hand is highly questionable at best, and completely indiscernible at worst. 

I&#8217;m left with the feeling that the best chance at success in this contest comes from grabbing the sharpest and most perfectly exposed photo one can, and slapping on a title that tenuously links it to the theme. 

I&#8217;ve seen it lamented on TPF by certain members that there is an inordinate amount of attention paid here to the technical side of photography and a disappointing lack of attention paid to the creative side.  In my opinion, these contests support that observation. 

There have been several submissions over the months where I&#8217;ve said to myself &#8220;wow&#8230;. great photo&#8230;&#8221;, and have sat and stared at it for a considerable length of time to study the details, but ultimately couldn&#8217;t in good conscience vote for it because I saw no link to the theme.  I can only hope that others are doing the same.    

To be clear, I realize people are free to vote as they please, just as I am; I&#8217;m just providing my thoughts on this because it was brought up.



> Again, I welcome anyone to enlighten me. I really would appreciate it.  Or maybe even when this is done those who submitted could give reason  for why they chose the image they put up.



I think it'd be cool if a one-liner describing the link to the theme is required as part of submissions.


----------



## limr

One of this month's photos is mine so I will reserve my thoughts on this until the contest is called, but when it is and if you're really interested, I'd be happy to discuss my motivations for taking and submitting the photo that is shown.


----------



## shefjr

I just want to throw it out here that I appreciate all that the Mods are doing for us members. I don't want my complaining to come off demeaning to what they do for us in these challenges. I am simply voicing my concern. I have not yet participated in any of the challenges. However, I did plan on it for the month of December because I actually have ideas! Yay me! lol. After looking back at some of the previous challenges I don't feel like there is currently credibility to the challenge because it seems, as others have already stated above, that the naming of the challenge really means nothing as long as the photograph looks good. I may be being over dramatic but, for example this month let say someone like Majeed throws up one of his beautiful landscape photos and calls it "hanging from my refrigerator". His photo no doubt may be beautiful and represent all the proper technical aspects of a perfect photo but, does that mean it should be allowed to be entered into the challenge? I personally would say no. 

I know the mods already have their hands full but, I would submit to them that maybe they be allowed a little discretion in the "creative license" part of the challenge. Maybe they already reject some and I'm just unaware. I feel like if this were done then it would give the challenge a little more credibility. Thank you again mods. :thumbup: :hail: :hugs:

Of course this is my personal opinion and you can all tell me to go pound salt and I will not be offended.



Leonore, I appreciate your offer to discuss your motivations for your photo. I may be interested depending on which photo is yours. If it is one that I don't feel qualifies (in my minds eye) for the "still life" challenge, I would  be open to learning where you came from to call your image still life. I have already voted so knowing which photos is yours will not change which photo I have voted for. If you would like to PM me at your convenience I would appreciate it.


----------



## ratssass

John,
  Your opinions are like your feelings....insignificant and easily crushed!!! J/K  
  Seriously,though,your points are valid,and at least two other members seem to concur.This shouldn't be taken as an attack on either the moderators or the participants.It is neither.Understanding,that we're allowed to think outside the box,I don't think it would be a bad idea to give a brief sentence or two regarding how a participant feels it fits into the theme.That might allow others to see it differently.I,too,have already voted,for the one I feel best epitomizes (to me) "Still Life",because I have no reason to look at them in a different light.


----------



## mishele

I completely understand where people are coming from with their concerns. At the same time, as a moderator, I don't want to have to take judgement on the shots that are submitted. I give you a theme and you submit. I believe that it then falls on the members of the forum to decide what best fits the theme. If someone takes the time to take a shot and submit it, it should be seen. =) 

Discussion is good! Let's keep this rollin. =)


----------



## JacaRanda

I will admit I had to google Still Life.  It made my vote easy.

Valid points have been made.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## ratssass

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm................is that mr or mrs. jacaranda????


----------



## DougGrigg

I'm also more than happy to describe my thoughts behind imagery after comp is closed,


----------



## amolitor

I think it's pretty common to take the theme and re-think what those words mean.

Still Life means something pretty specific in the Painting Community. But in english, the words can be construed as having a much broader meaning. I see most of the submissions as "a life, stilled" in the sense of either death, or simply being at rest, rather than a traditional Still Life. I treat the theme as a source of inspiration, rather than as a directive.

Also, I choose to vote based on what I think the best picture is, which by the way is always mine when I submit (which I didn't this round!


----------



## JacaRanda

ratssass said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm................is that mr or mrs. jacaranda????



Come on Rats, you know it's the Mr.  The Mrs. would not have to google Still Life


----------



## JacaRanda

amolitor said:


> I think it's pretty common to take the theme and re-think what those words mean.
> 
> Still Life means something pretty specific in the Painting Community. But in english, the words can be construed as having a much broader meaning. I see most of the submissions as "a life, stilled" in the sense of either death, or simply being at rest, rather than a traditional Still Life. I treat the theme as a source of inspiration, rather than as a directive.
> 
> Also, I choose to vote based on what I think the best picture is, which by the way is always mine when I submit (which I didn't this round!



One of them looks like it could be yours.  Guess which one??????


----------



## mishele

*DougGrigg*,* Congrats on your November Photo Challenge win!!! *:hail: (you so romantic...:heart
Thanks to everyone that participated in this past month's challenge!


----------



## ratssass

Congrats,Doug....   Just my opinion,but yours was the only one I felt fit the theme.That's not to say the others were in any way not wonderful.Not to beat this to death,but,I would certainly welcome others interpretation of "Still Life".


----------



## Rachel1786

To be honest, mine was a last minute thing(mine was lights) I had a really good idea and then life got in the way and I never got around to it. Then the night of the deadline I was playing with this stupid little LED thing that came out of my sons plastic baseball bat(stupid thing came broken so the lights were floating around loose in the bat) and decided to use that, I knew it was a bit of a stretch for the theme, but from what I got from my google search of still life was basically(really dumbed down lol) an inanimate object)...just FYI, photographing flashing LED lights will make you feel like you are going to have a seizure and give you a migraine lol


----------



## ratssass

Rachel1786 said:


> To be honest, mine was a last minute thing(mine was lights) I had a really good idea and then life got in the way and I never got around to it. Then the night of the deadline I was playing with this stupid little LED thing that came out of my sons plastic baseball bat(stupid thing came broken so the lights were floating around loose in the bat) and decided to use that, I knew it was a bit of a stretch for the theme, but from what I got from my google search of still life was basically(really dumbed down lol) an inanimate object)...just FYI, photographing flashing LED lights will make you feel like you are going to have a seizure and give you a migraine lol



It's all good,Rachel.The story behind it gave me a laugh (not at you,with you  :cheersI'm just interested in others interpretation.Did we all Google "Still Life"?......lol


----------



## limr

UGH! I just typed out an entire message and my netbook decided to get all pissy with me and it's gone. 

Let me try this again. And yes, I'm going to use pictures to help explain my thought process.

I did not Google 'still life.' I've done quite a few and that's why I decided to try this challenge. I took a few shots that I liked fine, but wasn't satisfied. They seemed a bit obvious. Here are two that made the short list, just to give you an idea of where I started:


 

I took the "challenge" part of the challenge to heart and tried to push my interpretation of "still life." I played with the word meanings, variations, and interpretations and came up with two somewhat opposite ideas: 'something that still has life' or 'a life that is now still." 

That's when I started paying attention to how different images or scenes struck me, to see if I was struck in a way that would fit one or the other interpretation.

There is a car in my family that has been parked in the same spot in front of my mother's house for years. It's been there for so long that the right side tires have sunk into the ground. I've seen the car a thousand times but one day, it struck me: that car is a stilled life. A life that is now still. Cars have life, you see, and this one had a lot of it until it was parked and sadly neglected. So I decided to get a shot of the car.

I took a lot of different shots, different angles and light. I'm not entirely sure why I decided to go with the one that I eventually submitted. It's not my favorite one. The light is a bit flat and I'm not entirely satisfied with the composition. But maybe it was 'easier' to interpret, being able to see the sunken tire with a bit more of the car and ground as context. Don't know. Here's the other shot I actually liked better but decided against submitting:



To be perfectly honest, I never thought I would win the vote. I approached this, as I said, as a challenge to myself rather than a competition. All I'd hoped for was that at least one person would 'get it' and vote for me. I got three votes - including my own because hells yea, I voted for myself!  - so I accomplished what I'd hoped I would.

And that's my story.


----------



## ratssass

thanks,leonore....,and I "got it",also,as I'm sure at a few others did also.


----------



## DougGrigg

Yay! I'm happy to win this months theme! Now to enlighten everyone with my thoughts behind my imagery, I love musicals and for some reason or other, shooting this image I thought about the silhouette scene of chicago for some reason or other whilst looking at the romanticism of 17th century dutch still life painters and somehow this just came together as a quick shot whilst I was in the studio one day!  

Still romantic, A title to represent love lost into the darkness.  glad everyone enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed creating it!  Does this mean I get my webpage linked on the homepage? wahoo! haha


----------



## cynicaster

> UGH! I just typed out an entire message and my netbook decided to get all pissy with me and it's gone.
> 
> Let me try this again. And yes, I'm going to use pictures to help explain my thought process.



Thanks for sharing that.  Makes me wish I'd known your creative process when seeing the photo, but I guess that might be kind of counter to the spirit of the competition.  



> Yay! I'm happy to win this months theme! Now to enlighten everyone with  my thoughts behind my imagery, I love musicals and for some reason or  other, shooting this image I thought about the silhouette scene of  chicago for some reason or other whilst looking at the romanticism of  17th century dutch still life painters and somehow this just came  together as a quick shot whilst I was in the studio one day!
> 
> Still romantic, A title to represent love lost into the darkness.  glad everyone enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed creating it!  Does this mean I get my webpage linked on the homepage? wahoo! haha



Congrats on taking the title.  One question--I found the lemon in your photo a bit... incongruous.  Is there a significance to it?  

Cheers


----------



## sm4him

Somehow I've missed this thread until now. Interesting discussion. I did not submit a photo for this one.  If I had I would not have needed to google "still life" but I might well have been one of those to take a picture that didn't fit the strict definition.  To me one of the fun and challenging parts of this competition is the "think outside the box" aspect and I tend to try to take that to heart. Sometimes I get "out of the box but right up beside it"--but sometimes I might get so far out of the box that nobody else "gets it. " Either way, to me, it's about the challenge to see things differently than I normally might. I don't always understand how someone else's photo fits either but I like trying to figure it out!

I absolutely do not think any submitted photo should be eliminated--if someone bothered to at least try, their photo should be in the competition!


----------



## DougGrigg

cynicaster said:


> One question--I found the lemon in your photo a bit... incongruous.  Is there a significance to it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just representative of my inspiration from the dutch still life painters who pretty much used fruit in absolutely everything haha ! now you mention it, it does seem rather out of place! I originally hoped it to resemble innocence but there was no justification for that symbolism haha
Click to expand...


----------



## Rachel1786

ratssass said:


> Rachel1786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, mine was a last minute thing(mine was lights) I had a really good idea and then life got in the way and I never got around to it. Then the night of the deadline I was playing with this stupid little LED thing that came out of my sons plastic baseball bat(stupid thing came broken so the lights were floating around loose in the bat) and decided to use that, I knew it was a bit of a stretch for the theme, but from what I got from my google search of still life was basically(really dumbed down lol) an inanimate object)...just FYI, photographing flashing LED lights will make you feel like you are going to have a seizure and give you a migraine lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good,Rachel.The story behind it gave me a laugh (not at you,with you  :cheersI'm just interested in others interpretation.Did we all Google "Still Life"?......lol
Click to expand...


It would also be acceptable to laugh at me. Really it was quite ridiculous, setting that stupid flashy thing up in the bathroom at 11:30 at night and setting the camera on the ledge of the tub(since I misplaced my tripod) and trying not to let the camera move when I pressed and released the shutter(and I even have a remote shutter control that I didn't think to use) lol. 
   I googled still life because the only thing I could think of associated with it was the typical bowl of fruit, so I wanted to see what the actual definition was


----------



## shefjr

Congratulations Doug! I need no explanation for your photo because to me that is what I would call the definition of "still life". 

With that said, I did interpret all but one image to be still life in some fashion. Some of them I found very loosely and others I was able to immediately come to the conclusion about the image. The photo that really bothered me was "lights" by Rachel. With her coming forward and at least explaining that she lost track of time and just threw this up as a last ditch effort makes me feel better:thumbup:. I originally thought that someone was actually taking it seriously by putting up that image. 

I have been PMing with a member here and I was given some good explanations as to why the mods wouldn't and shouldn't prescreen the photos submitted. So I do understand that. I have been sitting here at my computer struggling to put into words what frustrates me about the challenge. I guess I was hoping for the challenges to be about more than just grabbing your camera, pondering a shot within the topic and taking a photo of it. The polls validate who has won and in what order but, could there be more gotten out of the challenge? Meaning, lets say I submit an entry and get 0 votes, obviously the photo was horrible and not worth a vote. What do I learn from this other than it sucked. It would, in my humble opinion, be nice if there could be some sort of learning element to the challenge. Maybe a critique on why it didn't work. I don't really know how this could be done or if it could be done. I'm not suggesting that the mods be forced to do anything more than they already do. Maybe simply at the end of the poll if someone would like help the could request voters to explain why or what they didn't like about their photo. 

I apologize to all who may find my beating a dead horse annoying. I'm trying to find my creative side and thought that I might use the challenge to do it. I actually have yet to participate in any of the challenges other than the voting. I feel like just the voting portion has opened me up creatively. My voting process is, I ponder the topic and give it some sort of qualifications before I even look at the images. The time involved with thinking about the topic all depends upon what it is. For instance, "something that makes you smile" challenge to me is for the viewer of the subject. I looked through the images and chose the one that gave me a visceral reaction. I did not choose a technically correct image but, instead choose one that evoked a reaction. 

Anyway, I'm done :chatty:


----------



## amolitor

Nobody should ever get zero votes! 1, at least, from yourself!

The number of votes cast isn't very high, you should certainly NOT conclude that your picture is bad based on no votes. Only that the other pictures are more appealing.


----------



## shefjr

amolitor said:


> Nobody should ever get zero votes! 1, at least, from yourself!
> 
> The number of votes cast isn't very high, you should certainly NOT conclude that your picture is bad based on no votes. Only that the other pictures are more appealing.



I am an honest person and while I would want to give myself 1 vote, I would still vote for the one that I thought best merited a vote. :mrgreen: I try to give credit where credit is due. 
I agree that a picture may not be bad but, maybe if through critique someone were to say, "had you taken the photo from this angle" or "added light to this area", it would have really made this image stand out. At least then something more than just failure could be taken away. I'm here to learn and there are a lot of knowledgeable people here to learn from.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> Congratulations Doug! I need no explanation for your photo because to me that is what I would call the definition of "still life".
> 
> With that said, I did interpret all but one image to be still life in some fashion. Some of them I found very loosely and others I was able to immediately come to the conclusion about the image. The photo that really bothered me was "lights" by Rachel. With her coming forward and at least explaining that she lost track of time and just threw this up as a last ditch effort makes me feel better:thumbup:. I originally thought that someone was actually taking it seriously by putting up that image.
> 
> I have been PMing with a member here and I was given some good explanations as to why the mods wouldn't and shouldn't prescreen the photos submitted. So I do understand that. I have been sitting here at my computer struggling to put into words what frustrates me about the challenge. I guess I was hoping for the challenges to be about more than just grabbing your camera, pondering a shot within the topic and taking a photo of it. The polls validate who has won and in what order but, could there be more gotten out of the challenge? Meaning, lets say I submit an entry and get 0 votes, obviously the photo was horrible and not worth a vote. What do I learn from this other than it sucked. It would, in my humble opinion, be nice if there could be some sort of learning element to the challenge. Maybe a critique on why it didn't work. I don't really know how this could be done or if it could be done. I'm not suggesting that the mods be forced to do anything more than they already do. Maybe simply at the end of the poll if someone would like help the could request voters to explain why or what they didn't like about their photo.
> 
> I apologize to all who may find my beating a dead horse annoying. I'm trying to find my creative side and thought that I might use the challenge to do it. I actually have yet to participate in any of the challenges other than the voting. I feel like just the voting portion has opened me up creatively. My voting process is, I ponder the topic and give it some sort of qualifications before I even look at the images. The time involved with thinking about the topic all depends upon what it is. For instance, "something that makes you smile" challenge to me is for the viewer of the subject. I looked through the images and chose the one that gave me a visceral reaction. I did not choose a technically correct image but, instead choose one that evoked a reaction.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done :chatty:



For me, a photo challenge or contest is JUST about the challenge, and ends with the vote. I'd submit that if you (that's a general "you" not directed just at shefjr) want to pursue critique to understand why the photo didn't "work," you could always post it in the galleries after the competition is over and ask. But not everyone would want that, and if it were part of the challenge, I fear it would keep some people from even entering, knowing that if their photo didn't win it would either be subject to critique, or they'd have to SAY they don't want it critiqued and sound like a sore loser or something.

That's just my 1.5 cents' worth.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> For me, a photo challenge or contest is JUST about the challenge, and ends with the vote. I'd submit that if you (that's a general "you" not directed just at shefjr) want to pursue critique to understand why the photo didn't "work," you could always post it in the galleries after the competition is over and ask. But not everyone would want that, and if it were part of the challenge, I fear it would keep some people from even entering, knowing that if their photo didn't win it would either be subject to critique, or they'd have to SAY they don't want it critiqued and sound like a sore loser or something.
> 
> That's just my 1.5 cents' worth.



I agree that many would not want to have a critique. I also see how it could be just about the challenge. I guess I just expected more out of the challenge. 

More importantly, I am also being the type of person I can't stand! One minority trying to change something for the masses because it bothers ME&#8230;. and so I will now quit pontificating from atop my high throne and digressed with sincerest apologies. :goodvibe::cheer:


----------



## sgbotsford

shefjr said:


> Voted for what I thought best represented "still life", what seemed creative and seemed to me to be more than a snap shot.  It's obvious I'm not artistic or creative because to me some of these don't in anyway represent "still life".
> 
> I would love to hear from anyone that could explain how each image represents "still life".



I'm but a newbie on this forum.  But remember, it's an artistic interpretation of the topic.


1.  Water feature:  Certainly there is no motion apparent.  The ghost feature of the person on the middle is sitting still.  So, Life + still.  Interesting but didn't shake my soul.

2.  Hands.  Very still.  Very old.  End of life, the ultimate stillness.   This was a very powerful shot to me.

3.  Lights.  I'm with you on this one.  To me this is computer art, and has no grab at all.

4.  Untitled.  While not a conventional still life, it has a calmness.  Not a bad shot, but if you don't want to consider it a still life, I won't argue.

5.  A stilled life.  The title says how he took artistic license with the topic.  Here you see an old car.  It has been there long enough that there is no difference between the leaves near the wheel and leaves two feet away.  The car, obviously on non-modern vintage, has not moved from this pot for years.  The use of monochrome adds a feeling of age, and timelessness to it.  Other than rust, would this image be any differerent if you came back 50 years from now?  No?  Truely still.

6. Still Romantic.  This image fits the usual definition of still life -- a table top scene arranged artistically.  In this case the flowers are old enough that they have shed most of their petals onto the table, where they lay undisturbed.  Is this a romance gone wrong? Is the couple out on a holiday.  Have they both vanished into the Rapture?  Is one partner gone, and the other leaves the Last Bouquet untouched, undisturbed, clinging onto romance slipping through the cracks?

Your question was fair enough, and I've attempted to answer it.  Why do you see these as not being still life?


----------



## sgbotsford

cynicaster said:


> Modifeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it'd be cool if a one-liner describing the link to the theme is required as part of submissions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the world of working for a buck, you need a GOOD picture that meets the client's NEEDS
> 
> Perhaps a two fold scoring:
> 
> 1.  Rate the pic on the basis "does it speak to me"  You have no idea what the contest is, does the picture make you think, gasp, whatever.
> 
> 2.  Does the picture meet the theme?  For this, the theme has to be reasonably clearly defined.  E.g. does 'still life' mean classical table top fruit and wine bottle, or does it mean life that is quiet & still, or does it mean absence of motion.
> 
> Once you have two scores, then they are MULTIPLIED to get the picture's score.  A good picture that is totally inappropriate gets a low socre.  A bad picture that is perfectly fitted to the theme gets a low score.  A moderately good picture that expresses the theme gets a high score.
> 
> I liked Hands better than Romance in this series.  But evaluating by both criteria, it would be Romance, Hands, A Still Life. as 1, 2, and 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------

